# Learn VBA



## ExcelMadeEasy (Apr 19, 2013)

I have a very comprehensive knowledge of Excel. How do I learn how to write VBA codes as a beginner? I like to understand how things work so that I can easily create my own. Your opinions will be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## VoG (Apr 19, 2013)

Look here *http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/genera...good-teaching-resource-excel.html#post3442929*


----------

